# BBQ pit cleanup



## Eamon Burke (Feb 22, 2012)

My new place had an old pit sitting on the porch, and I asked if it was staying. The landlord said I could keep it for $20, so I went and took a closer look. I took some befores after I already started cleaning it up.
I love getting old things and making them work again. I don't really get my wife's obsession with rusty, cracked, peeling things...I want them to be alive again! I wasn't restoring this, just cleaning it up. But boy did it go a long way!





Didn't get a pic, but the bottom was TOTALLY rusted out.












The wood is technically fine, but I didn't like it. Looked gross to me. What's with nobody sealing their wood these days?

Anyways, 2 hours, and a can of High Heat Rustoleum later, I have a working pit! The lid looks uber spotty from the spray cause it started running out, I got too careful with the bottom and the cracks(you know, the functional necessities), and the paint almost ran out! 













Anywho I am in this thing for $30 and this weekend, I will be making my first rack of beef ribs. :hungry:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2012)

Sure looks to me like time and money well spent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 23, 2012)

hmm you beat out walmart they have those out front at about 300$, looks great too. enjoy it


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 23, 2012)

Excellent. But seriously...grilling already?? I call no grill posts until the northern climes come into season 

k.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 23, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Excellent. But seriously...grilling already??



I grill year-round, and have during the rain, under and umbrella, and during snow. If I could I would grill for every meal.

Looks like a terrific and well spent $30.00 and well as a terrific rehab job.


----------



## Miles (Feb 23, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Excellent. But seriously...grilling already?? I call no grill posts until the northern climes come into season
> 
> k.



I've always grilled year around, even when I lived in Chicago. There's nothing quite like firing up the grill in January when it's ten degrees outside. Thankfully, down here in Texas, it's comparatively easy to keep the grill going all year long. Pork chops will be on the grill tonight.
s


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 23, 2012)

Though this winter has been extremely warm up north, try winter grilling in Minnesota -- or worse yet North Dakota (or Canada). It's often a simple issue of snow accumulation and removal. If you keep your grill on your deck or outside, it will be covered by snow until spring. If you have a garage and driveway, you can pack it up inside and take it out into the driveway, but it still sucks. At the end of the day, I'd rather just adjust my cooking to soups and other fall/winter stuff for that season. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep, upper 60s today. Broke a sweat in my own house chasing the kids around with the windows open. :razz:

I have to gloat now. Summer is coming.:scared4:


----------



## VoodooMajik (Feb 23, 2012)

That's awesome. Nothin' wrong with a little winter grillin'


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Excellent. But seriously...grilling already??



I grilled tonight while it was raining, and have all through this winter, though winter here never seemed to drop much below 50º this year. It is already too warm for me here, and it is February!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 26, 2012)

Boy did it work out! I BBQ'd my butt off!
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...in-good-Show-us!?p=85177&viewfull=1#post85177


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 27, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> I grilled tonight while it was raining, and have all through this winter, though winter here never seemed to drop much below 50º this year. It is already too warm for me here, and it is February!



Hey, I went to Centre College in Danville. I know KY winter, and that ain't the same  With that said, I am glad the cooker is working and working for you Eamon.

k.


----------

